# lookin for gf's~



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm a 21 yr old girl from Syracuse NY, and I'm looking for some girl friends to hang out with. Go shopping, go the movies, go out dancing, etc. If you're near my age and live within 4-5 hrs away, please respond  thanks~


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

*re: NY girl, lookin for gf's~*

ok u dont have to live w/in a few hrs of me i'm just looking for some1 to talk to.... :sigh


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: NY girl, lookin for gf's~*

I live in NY! i'm not a girl tho  and i don't like to go shopping or dancing  feel free to PM me tho if you want, i'll talk to you.


----------



## KlonopinG (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm not a girl though, but I live in the Upstate NY area, on the southern NY border. I'm about less then 3 1/2 hours from you I think.

My yahoo ID is Klonopin_g

My AIM is Klonopin G

My MSN is [email protected]

PM me if you want..


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

Heyy , im 24 but i live farrr away from u though~, i need someone to talk to too...

msn:

[email protected]

:banana


----------

